# Verschliessbare Steckdose



## Homer79 (19 Juli 2011)

Gruss,

ich suche eine Möglichkeit, eine Steckdose/Endgerät zu sichern, damit der Schukostecker nicht herausgezogen werden kann. Sinnvollerweise abschliessbar. Das Gerät fest anzuschliessen wollt ich nicht. Kennt jemand sowas...???

hier mal eine Vorstellung:
http://www.friedland.eu/de/home/produkte/masterseal.html

Leider hat mir mein Grosshändler gesagt, das Produkt wäre nicht mehr lieferbar und es gäbe wohl keine Alternativen. Im www hab ich leider auch nichts dazu gefunden.

Die nächste Frage wäre noch, ob es zulässig ist, ein Gerät (in diesem Falle wäre es eine Microwelle) so zu sichern, das der Stecker nicht mehr gezogen werden kann.


----------



## -V- (19 Juli 2011)

Von Menekes gibt es noch was, Bestell-Nr.: *83725*

Dürfte aber etwas teuerer sein als die von Friedland.


----------



## Homer79 (20 Juli 2011)

...das is ja gleich ein ganzer Verteilerschrank...ich bräucht es nur für eine Steckdose...


----------



## knabi (25 Juli 2011)

Die Friedland-Steckdose gibt's anscheinend noch in der weißen Variante:

EAN: 5017490354709

Frag' noch mal bei Deinem Großhändler an...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Homer79 (26 Juli 2011)

...werds mal prüfen...


----------

